

YesWeCode: a national initiative to teach coding to 100,000 kids - MilnerRoute
http://www.yeswecode.org/

======
dj-wonk
One key difference from other "let's get people coding" initiatives is that
YesWeCode targets low-opportunity youth.

> There are currently 300+ coding and computer education programs serving
> youth in America. Of the 300+, less than 13% target low-opportunity youth.
> With our involvement, these small but mighty groups could grow stronger --
> and their number could grow exponentially.

